# [Solved] Windows 10 Unactivated



## MajesticWerewolf

My Windows 10 has unactivated. It was activated when I installed it. Now it is no longer activated and I can't change my desktop background. The 'Activate' button does nothing.


----------



## johnb35

Did you use a valid key?  If so call microsoft.  Try doing a system restore first back to when it was activated.


----------



## MajesticWerewolf

System restore is off, I also lost the recovery partition from the SSD upgrade.

Windows was activated when I installed it on the SSD last week. It unactivated today.


----------



## johnb35

MajesticWerewolf said:


> System restore is off


Why do people turn this off?  Have you scanned for malware on your system?  Certain malware will play with the activation.  Haven't seen it in years though.  Other than that, you would be better off calling Microsoft or reinstalling windows.


----------



## DMGrier

If the malware scan comes back clean then try this...

click on your start button and type _cmd, _right click on cmd and select _run as administrator_.

Then type in _cd c:\windows\system32
_
Then type _cscript \windows\system32\slmgr.vbs /ato
_
Keep in mind that you must type these in exactly as they appear.


----------



## Darren

DMGrier said:


> If the malware scan comes back clean then try this...
> 
> click on your start button and type _cmd, _right click on cmd and select _run as administrator_.
> 
> Then type in _cd c:\windows\system32
> _
> Then type _cscript \windows\system32\slmgr.vbs /ato
> _
> Keep in mind that you must type these in exactly as they appear.



What does this do? Probably best to inform others what commands do before they just blindly copy and paste them. Not saying what you're suggesting is bad or anything, but always best to know.


----------

